# Drago Eqidius



## moorebaseball

I was wondering if anyone could tell me a little more about this dog. His pedigree looks amazing, and I know he has produced some good dogs. I am looking for the good and the bad.


----------



## Blitzkrieg1

Not sure about the dog but this kennel has dogs in the worlds on a consistent basis. On the flip side apparently they wont sell you a pup without a 6 month foundation which will cost you a couple grand on top of the buy price.


----------



## scfang

Eqidius has produces a number of top dogs in the last few years and Drago is the sire of Geischa Equidius, which was 3rd in WUSV 2012 and Grandfather of Chris Spod Lazov who is FCI Champion in 2013. I am bought a puppy from the kennel (offspring of Geischa), so far has been great. The 6-month foundation training works well for me as my country has a 6-month rule for importing puppy from country with rabies record.

Here is a video of the puppy at about 3 months old:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rg6Rp6_2wlM

Will be visiting the kennel this coming March.


----------



## Jason Hillard

Drago has been imported to the US:

Drago Eqidius German Shepherd dog  Van Den Heuvel K9





Blitzkrieg1 said:


> Not sure about the dog but this kennel has dogs in the worlds on a consistent basis. On the flip side apparently they wont sell you a pup without a 6 month foundation which will cost you a couple grand on top of the buy price.


----------



## Shaolin

I don't mean to hijack the thread, but would you feel as if the bond between dog and owner would lack a bit if the owner isn't the one doing the foundation work for training? I know you have to go through and solidify the commands on your own, but meh...not sure if I would want the first six months to be spent being trained by someone else.


----------



## mycobraracr

Shaolin said:


> I don't mean to hijack the thread, but would you feel as if the bond between dog and owner would lack a bit if the owner isn't the one doing the foundation work for training? I know you have to go through and solidify the commands on your own, but meh...not sure if I would want the first six months to be spent being trained by someone else.



Not in the slightest! The bond between handler and dog has nothing to do with the foundation training. Green dogs are a better option IMO. You know exactly what you're getting with a dog that's older.


----------



## Blitzkrieg1

mycobraracr said:


> Not in the slightest! The bond between handler and dog has nothing to do with the foundation training. Green dogs are a better option IMO. You know exactly what you're getting with a dog that's older.


Agree with you about the green dog. The question then becomes will they replace the pup if its clearly a substandard specimen after 6 months or will they send it to you anyways? The way I understood it, you buy the pup they do foundation then send it. So what happens if the nerves are less then optimal? If they guarentee nerves and workability I would say its a decent deal.


----------



## Border11

*DragO Equidus in USA*

Does anyone have experience with the Kennel VDH that Drago
is currently at ? , I heared mixed opinions may have sold to
another breeder then Took back kennel Name?? How
are the Brood Bitches? How are their Females for
working line and High sport. What state is kennel in.
Thanks for any information you can provide on this
Kennel Vandenhuevel K9.


Border 11


----------



## moorebaseball

Dari, the owner, is awesome!!! She is located in Oregon. I am going to meet Drago and the females this weekend. I will be getting a male pup from her to do sport with. Her females have some of the best working pedigrees in the world, and Drago has produced several international IPO competitors and winners. I am very excited about the three breedings she has coming up. They will be amazing sport dogs.


----------



## Border11

Thanks so Much Moore Baseball,
When you get back would love to hear about her Stud 
Dog Drago and her females/ if you could
take note on which of her females is the most serious in protection
ie. (hard) and in your own words could you describe the similarities
and differences in her females. would be greatly appreciated, wish I
had the time to go see them also! Good Luck sounds very Nice 

Border11


----------



## wolfstraum

hardly ever see pups from this kennel in trial results....she has imported alot of older retired males from Europe but seems to sell more for pet/companion/PP homes - once in a while you see her kennel name in a club trial result but not in higher level trials....

Lee


----------



## moorebaseball

I will for sure take some notes for you Border 11. I am VERY EXCITED to meet Drago and her female Fuxie. To me, Fuxie looks like the most serious female, but that is just my opinion from watching the videos. I will be able to tell you for sure who the most serious is next week .


----------



## moorebaseball

Wolf, Do you not think these bloodlines are suitable for sport? So you have never seen any top dogs here in the U.S. from her kennel? I know she has several dogs in law enforcement. I am anxious to hear your opinion


----------



## cliffson1

Not a sport breeder by any means. Breeds good strong dogs in general. Best female in terms of real work ethic I have had in twenty years came from this kennel. She in turn was bred once(before being spayed because of stuck pup in uterus) and produced two police dogs out of litter of six. Unless you are world level sport trainer, this kennel produces dogs that will more than meet your training/family needs. Jmo


----------



## Border11

Thank You MB,
I really appreciate it, I also think that Drago
has the potential to breed good sport dogs as He's already proven
he can. Although I do agree, that you don't see the Kennel name allot
in Sport . Time will only tell on Drago's new breedings here in the states,
but the key is to get these pup into serious working/sport Homes.

Dari is Known for Strong Czech/Slovak line GSD's which are
highly sort after for Police work & PPD's, But I believe that the kennels
past results in sport have to do with who is buying them. 
So every new
dog sort of Plows his/her own ground for each Kennel. The key is are
the Females Drago will be over the best ones for producing Sport/work
dogs?
I hope so, this would be very nice to see. I like Dari also and how
she treats people . Although after all the dust settles and at the end of the Day . One wants that dog that exceeds or meets the Goals one had in mind when making the purchase of that Puppy.

We all Know that Buying a Puppy is like
Fishing, sometimes you snag a good one! and sometimes you wish you
could catch and release..Lol

I did see Fuxie on video in protection her long attack was like a small
freight train! and looks impressive but again that only 1 part of sport. she looks the type but thats only part of the equation. I also Like what I see From Bomba. I'm really hoping these Breedings will be Awesome!

Be Good, Be well

Border11:apple:


----------



## guddu

VDH is big on buying top studs, mostly czech. However, the other 50% of the equation can be a hit or miss.


----------



## moorebaseball

Border 11 I feel the exact same way about Dari's kennel. I do not think a lot of her dogs have gone into a sport home. Drago has produced some fabulous male and female dogs. Fuxie seems to be an amazing dog, but like you, I also LOVE what I see from Bomba! I am so excited to see each of these females this weekend. I will take some videos and pictures. I believe there will be some really good dogs produced from these three breedings!


----------



## hunterisgreat

cliffson1 said:


> Not a sport breeder by any means. Breeds good strong dogs in general. Best female in terms of real work ethic I have had in twenty years came from this kennel. She in turn was bred once(before being spayed because of stuck pup in uterus) and produced two police dogs out of litter of six. Unless you are world level sport trainer, this kennel produces dogs that will more than meet your training/family needs. Jmo


We have a VDH dog at our club. Nice sound nerved dog, but like you said, not world level sport. More club level or street work


----------



## carmspack

Drago's pedigree contains many best working west German lines including Aly Vordersteinwald -- V Drago Eqidius 

paired with the right female I think you can get something really good . Versatile .


----------



## wolfstraum

They don't breed outside females...only their own. IF - and a big IF - you want to use their male - they want to keep the female from breeding on, whelp the litter and keep it and give you one puppy. Not sure how they would split up the proceeds from other puppies ...I wanted to use a male there a few years back and this is what they emailed me as terms.

Lee


----------



## carmspack

drat ! (had plans) -- so it is the same as when they had Xero Pohranicni Straze -- waited out my time and then got a Xero son.
Iwo Schrader haus .


----------



## moorebaseball

Border I told you that I would let you know about Dari's dogs. All I can say is WOW!!! Drago is a BEAST even at ten years old. I would not have guessed him to be 10. He still looks and acts like a younger dog. Bomba and Fuxie are both REALLY IMPRESSIVE!!! They are both pregnant, but they were still working machines. I do not know which one I like better. It is too close to call! My wife seems to favor Bomba a little more, but I think she is just fond of very dark sable dogs. I believe these two female dogs are two of the best in the country. I have not seen a female that is better than these two! Just my opinion of course .


----------



## Border11

Hey MB,
Thanks for your honest insite, I too have spent even more 
time investigating these 2 Females. I have a good Friend in Czech Republic
who is a Professional Handler. She saw Fuxie when she was younger and
really was impressed by her in many ways. Though Bomba is Bred very
similar and has a heavier build, they should really breed good sport dogs.
the key will be early training and inprinting and getting these K-9 into
the best handlers hands that have the time and patience to bring them
along.
Unfortunatley, the US isn't a top 3 country in which the sport
is highly respected. In our Country the Clubs have to hide away so the public doesn't see the protection work . In Many Areas in Europe you
can go to 5 clubs in 20 mins the Clubs are filled with Sport enthusiasts
and people whom live and breath their K-9 sport! its also is a hot bed to train
and get dogs going quicker and easier in the sport. My e-mail is
[email protected] when you get a chance send me a email
would like to talk to you more on VDH and share some info. 

Be Good

Border11


----------



## Achuyut

How about fida any reviews about her


----------



## moorebaseball

Achuyut,

Did you get a Fida/Drago pup?


----------



## Achuyut

no i have Congo/Fida pup
was just curious how was fida if you saw her.


----------



## moorebaseball

I like Fida. She comes from the Anrebri kennel in the Czech Republic. I absolutely love Congo! Do you have any pictures of your pup? How old is he/she?


----------



## DaniFani

MB,

I have to ask, and please don't take offense to this. What is your experience with dogs, bitework, and sport? I ask, because most people are impressed by most dogs doing bitework....regardless of dog. Someone who has titled, worked, trained, handled, etc...opinion of a dog being "amazing" and "wow" is different than someone who has more limited experience. I mean no offense....I just think when giving lots of insight on dogs...the experience behind the person giving the "insight" is important. Again, no offense...just important info to me when reading opinions on dogs.


----------



## moorebaseball

Dani,

Sent you a pm


----------



## Achuyut

moorebaseball said:


> I like Fida. She comes from the Anrebri kennel in the Czech Republic. I absolutely love Congo! Do you have any pictures of your pup? How old is he/she?


Here sending my Zoey's picture at 12 months of age


----------



## Basia

moorebaseball & Border11:

Did either of you wind up getting a pup from one of these breedings? I too was interested at the time this thread was started and was following along as I had similar questions and thoughts regarding how the dogs would turn out for sport. 

They are repeating the Bomba x Drago breeding in March.

As Wolfstraum and others pointed out- I rarely see dogs from this kennel in trial results, but I also wonder how much has to do with where the dogs are placed. It would be great to see how the pups turned out, especially those that went into sport homes.


----------

